

No regrets: Assange marks year in Ecuadorean Embassy - subsystem
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/no-regrets-assange-marks-year-in-ecuadorean-embassy-wont-leave-even-if-sweden-drops-case/2013/06/19/12eeb55a-d8b9-11e2-b418-9dfa095e125d_story.html

======
hedonist
I like the term that spooks use for people holed up in a situation like
Assange finds himself in right now:

"Treed."

Not dead or in solitary confinement. But constraint to very narrow resources
and living circumstances, indeed.

